# Red Skin



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Hello. I am a bit worried right now, as I think the plucking got slightly worse since I went to the vet a couple of weeks ago. It might be because of the dry air (it is winter here and I have to heat). I try to keep his neck moisturized, but this morning I noticed that the skin on his neck was redder than usual and am a bit worried.
He is his usual self, very lively as usual, he eats as usual and everything is as usual. His poop is also perfect as usual. I just hope it's not infected. It's not really bad, I mean it's not bleeding and there are no scars, just a bit more irritated than usual.

By the way, the vet said that if he has been plucking for two years without displaying any symptoms and even seeming to be very healthy it's unlikely he has giardia because he would already be gone by now??? I thought I had read that giardia can go on for a long time without any symptoms?

I am also considering what she said (that I might want to try a blood test). However, I have read that for giardia a poop test is better, as a blood test can also find old parasites that are not active any more? However, of course, a poop test is difficult because the poop must be fresh.

She also mentioned we could see if his liver is OK from the blood test, but the white part of his poop is always perfect...

She also mentioned a brace (I think they only use braces, not collars), but as I know him it would make him really, really unhappy, as he is a kid who loves freedom and who likes to be a cockatiel (no harness or anything else).

The blood test is expensive, about $200, so I would like to be sure it can be useful in my case (as described above).

He is really healthy, as I said before. Even now in winter and with a naked neck he never ever gets sick. He will be 7 next month and has never been sick...

Oh, by the way, the vet also said that treatment to inhibit hormones is very expensive (she mentioned hundredS of dollars). I thought it would be a $30 med or something in that range.... 

Anyway, thanks for your advice!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have never seen a blood test for giardia, we always do a test on the poop. That doesn't mean it doesn't exist but I don't know how likely it is that it would find it any better than a poop test considering that in the gut is where giardia live. Also, I've never heard of giardia NOT showing symptoms. Humans get it too (not from birds or dogs, it's not zoonotic that way apparently) and trust me, it's not asymptomatic. The vet is right, if it was giardia he wouldn't be alive right now.

As for the blood test, it would check the liver values, but if that's not a concern I don't really see why that would be necessary. 

Hormones are gonna be a lot more expensive than other meds because of what they are. We don't even carry them where I work. Redness is not necessarily a sign of infection. If there were scabs I'd be worried but if it's just redder than normal it's probably more irritated. Do you spray him down? Maybe with some water and aloe mixed together? It might help with the irritation.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, Roxy.  The skin seems to be better today. He is wet right now as he has just taken a shower , but it looks better to me.
I sprayed him with water and apple cider vinegar yesterday. I am going to town today and I think I will also buy some aloe and see if it helps more than apple cider vinegar.
I don't know, maybe I could go to the vet and wait until he poops, but it is difficult because I need an appointment and cannot just wait outside and go in when he poops, and it is most probably not giardia anyway.
I am also trying to give him more veggies, even if I have to throw them away because he doesn't touch them... Something usually does get into his mouth by mistake...


----------

